# Win 7 and me?



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Ah,... and now I have come to a crossroad. My big rig died the other day (lost everything on it) about 90% sure it's the HDD. So the question, what to do now?

It was/is getting a little long in the tooth:

Super Lanboy
Antec Earthwatts 650
DFI LP UT NF4 SLI-DR
AMD Opteron 170 overclocked to 3.0GHz
OCZ Gold PC3200
ATI X800XL
WD Caviar SE - WD2000JD (the culprit)
Lite On CD/DVD combo drive
Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 1850


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There may be a way to get the info off the hard drive so before you throw it out First install a new drive and get that up and running. I suggest putting the "bad" drive into the freezer (yes the freezer) for a an hour or so and when your ready to get the info off of it place that in your PC and see if you can get it to spin up and access it. You may be able to retrieve stuff off of it before it dyes again.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

If my disk goes, there isn't a chance in the world I'll spend the time to reload XP and all those applications, and get it all working again. It's a huge task.

A disk going will be my cue to build another computer, which is kinda fun, and get an OEM version of Windows 7 and be done with it.

brucek


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

What to do depends on a few things, mainly money. It's alway fun building a completely new PC (although not fun to have to put all the software and drivers back on the HDD), so if the funds are there - go for it! 

But from a strictly utilitarian standpoint, if the old system was doing what you needed to do, as fast as you needed to do it - just replace the HDD and move on.

As for going with XP or Win7, I would still use XP unless you like to be close to the bleeding edge; but then, I'm still waiting "for the other shoe to drop" and don't trust Win7 yet.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Sue Bill Gates :devil: is start, rotten dodgy crock killed you pc addle: and needs another pie in the face if I understand your post right.

The new Windows thingy me jig took nearly 30 minutes to upload the one for MSN thingy, sigh. I’ve heard about this Windows7 and personally Bill Gates can keep it. XP is runnig fine and I see no need for change. 

_The more things change, the more they stay the same._

That dialogue has sort of meaning to it at the end of Escape From L.A. things change but more or less stay the same.

Same with the new Windows live the style has changed but its more or less the same just as long as it runs, but I prefer the old last version I liked the layout and the new version forced me to install it, it wouldn’t allow me to say (**** off I’m not interested) it forced it upon me to install.:gah:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you got the money, keep what you can and upgrade the rest. Windows 7? That's up to you. That's probably the most expensive piece of the puzzle if you go with the 'pro' version. If I didn't pre-order it at 50% off a while back, I'd still be running XP.

Are you sure it's the hard drive? Making a lot of noise is it? You could try SpinRite on it if need be or data lifeguard from WD.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Where's the option for "Buy 2 new hard drives and make sure I back up my data"?


----------



## MrBachelor (Jun 25, 2009)

You should build a new machine for sure. You could get a cheap desktop for $300 plus OS cost with the parts you have. I'd keep the case and power supply and replace motherboard, cpu & ram. Pick up an AM3 or i5 processor. Something that will accept ddr3 ram. The cost of ddr2 just spiked, it's near the same price per gb as ddr3. If you feel like going all out you could easily spend $1300 on just the box. Just depends on the budget (money as previously stated), needs and wants. 

7 for the win! I've been running 7 for a year now. It's great. Got it on HTPC (home premium) and office (ultimate x64) machines.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,... recently divorced so the available funds are not what they used to be  
Really have not been convinced that Win 7 is worthwhile.
So $47 for a new WD3200AAJS and the old rig is back up and running.
Yes Marshall,... I say that every time I have a HDD failure and yet,... I've never done it :coocoo:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out drop box for 2gb free storage. I use it every day and not just for backup. If you want, pm me and I'll send you my referral link (I don't get money, but I do get another 256mb of storage added to my 2gb).

Also, if you have a 2nd computer, try Crashplan (like dropbox but no web storage for free). Back up sensitive data to a work or 2nd home computer.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a second computer (MSI K8N Neo2, Mushkin Black, AMD 3200) and a third (ASUS AN78X Deluxe, Kingston HyperX, AMD 2500+) and old reliable (DFI K6BV3+/66, mix'n match generic ram, AMD K6-2/500).

I dunno,... don't really have anything on these that I feel the need to back-up.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, the option's always there. I backup my music, pictures, and important documents such as banking, taxes, and resumes. Most of my music could be replaced, as could some of the documents, but the pictures are obviously irreplaceable.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

nova said:


> Ah,... and now I have come to a crossroad. My big rig died the other day (lost everything on it) about 90% sure it's the HDD. So the question, what to do now?
> 
> It was/is getting a little long in the tooth:
> 
> ...


Have u tried plugging the HD into another pc? ...if it runs it may still be recoverable :whistling:

ohh and that pc is certainly good enough for today's tasks, no need to spend more :spend:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, tried to recover data, cold HDD no dice, installed in another PC, did not even recognize it. Oh well, not really that much on there that could/cannot be replaced.

Been four days now, I'm 99.66% certain it was a faulty HDD. This old rig does still do everything I need it to. I do wish I had the cash that I used to have. It's been a number of years since I've built a computer.


----------

